# tamper size for VST and/or Gaggia double basket



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

i wish to buy a decent *18g ridge-less basket* for my 2010 Classic Gaggia...

1.......IMS.... or VST at £6 more ..?

2...will the IMS 18-22 fit the Gaggia pf - its not bottom-less - as i believe the 22g VST will not

3....should the tamper be 58.35mm. or is 58mm workable....? (i don't have one yet)

thanks for any advice


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have used the IMS and the VST and much prefer the VST, I personally would go VST.

2. I do not think either 22 gm basket will fit in standard PF only the naked.

3.I have just measured my 18 gm VST at 58.6 mm , you could go to 58.5 mm for a very close fit.

On VST's some people say they are difficult to use /get used to, I did. not find this at all.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> I have used the IMS and the VST and much prefer the VST, I personally would go VST.
> 
> .3....I have just measured my 18 gm VST at 58.6 mm , you could go to 58.5 mm for a very close fit..........


thank you

I'll go 18g ridge-less VST and buy a suitable tamper


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

yardbent said:


> thank you
> 
> I'll go 18g ridge-less VST and buy a suitable tamper


Did you buy the VST and a 58.35 tamper, and if so how are you finding them?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Did you buy the VST and a 58.35 tamper, and if so how are you finding them?


hi - just bought a VST 18g from Sarah from here,

I'm staying with the Motta 58.0mm convex tamper - which i like - and will try out in the VST when it arrives

let you know..?


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I use a 58mm tamper with my VST basket and get clean pours. Matt Perger claims that the extraction is greater with a wider tamper, but I wonder if I could taste the difference.

Matt


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Did you buy the VST and a 58.35 tamper, *and if so how are you finding them*?


puzzling....









i have a Gaggia double basket - and a Motta 58 convex tamper (actually = 57.91)

its a sloppy fit in the basket

then i got lucky @risky and bought his MBK 58.355 flat tamper

its a slightly loose fit in the Gaggia basket...but very usable...........huh.?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

then i received an 18g VST from sarah (ridged BTW not ridgeless )

the Motta 58mm convex tamper fits this better than the Gaggia basket..............huh again.!

the MBK 58.355 flat is a sliding fit in the VST - perfect

i have cheap eBay digital calipers

Gaggia basket = 58.91

VST basket = 58.50

both prob inaccurate but as a comparison - it shows the Gaggia basket is over-sized

anyway - the 18g VST with MBK 58.355 is giving some nice shots

Jampit beans - 3weeks old - 17>38>28secs

next step is a naked portafilter - just to see how rubbish I am......









bottom line - get a VST basket but before you spend £££ on a 58.35 tamper - try your standard 58mm - you might be pleasantly surprised

see @mathof above


----------

